# New CPR Guidelines released



## KenpoEMT (Dec 18, 2005)

The updated guidelines are available here:
http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/vol112/24_suppl/

An excerpt from Part 3:
http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/112/24_suppl/IV-12


> 2 rescuers no longer deliver "cycles" of compressions interrupted with pauses for ventilation. Instead, the compressing rescuer should deliver 100 compressions per minute continuously, without pauses for ventilation.


 
This is how we've been doing Codes. It's nice to see the guidelines catching up to reality.

Be informed. Renew your CPR card. Help save a life.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 19, 2005)

I hate CPR and I hate the certifications process.

But you cannot deny the importance.  Good post.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 17, 2007)

More information about the importance of chest compressions vs mouth to mouth


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 17, 2007)

just remember that its only civilians who are supposed to be skipping the rescue breaths ... it appears that there was a LOT of wasted time as 911 operators were trying to get the caller to understand how to to the whole head tilt to open the air way ... losing valuable time. And with the average response time of professional rescuers with AEDs and O2 getting better it does make sense. 

For folks that are trained in CPR you just have to now remember its 30 compressions (no more landmarking off the zyphoid process just aim for the center of their chest)  and 2 breaths for one man and 15 and 2 for two man at a rate of 100 per minute.... unless its a child then its always 15 and 2 ... and for an infant keep your hand on their head...oye.
AND ...
don't forget that the Heimlich has been altered so you know are supposed to give 5 back blows then 5 abdominal thrusts but if the person is on the ground you give chest compressions  you're not supposed to straddle the victim's abdomine and give them abby thrusts...wonder why. 

Also, for anyone with an AED - you need to get it re-calibrated, new rule is that it should only zap the victim once then start up with CPR again for 2 minutes before  the unit will reanalyze, for the same reason I guess - too much time wasted and the bloods not circulating.  

What I don't like is that these studies don't give out the background/ circumstances behind their figures... were the 10% of the folks underwater for 15 minutes before being found while the 22% happened to drop in front of someone that new CPR?   

just wait another couple of years and they'll revert back and take out the back blows and say that folks need air start breathing so open the airway.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 17, 2007)

It's amazing how the AHA seems to radically change the way we do CPR every five years, or so. We've been using the new guidelines for a few months now. We'll just have to see how this procedure works. ALS guidelines have recently changed quite a bit too. Again.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 17, 2007)

This is a good link to keep updating.
I require cpr/first aid from my middle to upper rank students.
Here is a cool thing - I found a guy that will come to my school (or any business, church or organization) and teach cpr for $5 or $20.  He charges $20 if you want to be certified and $5 if you just want to take the general course.  I am planning to have him come to my school and teach all of my students so they can get that requirement out of the way.

AoG


----------



## jdinca (Mar 17, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> This is a good link to keep updating.
> I require cpr/first aid from my middle to upper rank students.
> Here is a cool thing - I found a guy that will come to my school (or any business, church or organization) and teach cpr for $5 or $20.  He charges $20 if you want to be certified and $5 if you just want to take the general course.  I am planning to have him come to my school and teach all of my students so they can get that requirement out of the way.
> 
> AoG



Superb idea. I was approached to set up the same thing for our staff. Every school should do it.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 17, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Superb idea. I was approached to set up the same thing for our staff. Every school should do it.



CPR training is being offered at the middle school where I teach through the science department.  The teacher who organized it got a grant to off-set some of the cost, so the cost to students is $10 for certification (usually $20).

A student at my school took this course last year, and responded correctly when a friend of hers had a grand mal seizure in front of the building.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the posts on this.
Our staff is required to be certified. We just had a class recently and it all sinks in a little better each year.


----------

